# CW 9 Mag Follower Issues



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone experiencing any mag follower problems with your Kahr pistols? If so, what's the fix? I Have 1K trouble free rounds through my CW 9, but I'm on my 3rd mag follower. I even purchased an additional Kahr mag as I thought it was a mag problem, but no. Now the problem seems to be getting better, 1st one lasted 100 rounds. 2nd follower lasted 300 rounds and the 3rd now is ready to go after 600 rounds, it has cracks but still functions good. I called Kahr and they want me to send the gun in so they can see it, I have no problem with this. I would just really like to solve this problem myself if it is a simple fix and others have solved this issue. All help is appreciated...


----------

